# UOT Kitchen files for Incredible 2



## DroidSales (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got my wife an Incredible 2, and want to make her a theme with the UOT Kitchen. I know I can find the files on the phone, but I thought I'd make it quicker and ask someone on here -- does anyone have the framework-res.apk, SystemUI.apk and com.htc.resources.apk files?

Thanks!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

depends what rom you want it for or just stock deodexed


----------



## DroidSales (Sep 19, 2011)

Her phone is stock rom. All I've done to it is freeze bloatware after rooting it. I pulled the three files from a stock debloated GB rom, but it didn't fully theme. It changed some of the status bar icons, but not others; changed the notifications and quick settings tabs the way I wanted; and changed the loading circle. It didn't change the color of the status bar or pulldown, or put my text on the header and footer, and didn't change the volume bar. Don't know which files were incorrect, but this is frustrating lol.

I had no problem completely theming my DX2, dangit!

I found the files on her phone through astro, but can't figure out how to make a copy of those on my computer so I can upload them into UOT. When I'm plugged into my laptop, all I can get to is the SD card. How would I get my pc to see the files on phone instead?


----------

